# Abracadaver open house and swap meet!



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

SoCal Haunters take a look. Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Sounds Like it is going to be a great local haunters swap meet!  What are the requirements and/or conditions? I'm interested in participating!*


----------



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

*That's great!*

We have a 40 x40 area to set up 10x10 sections to display your stuff. You need to bring your own tables and chairs and a pop up shade cover wouldn't hurt . It's free to set up. 3 spaces are already used so just email me [email protected] with your name address and what you are bringing and you will be in. that will leave about 5 spaces left. But if you only need a 5x5 area then we will have more. 

Larry
Abracadaver


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Hey Larry,
Did you get my email I sent you? I didn't get a reply so I thought I would double check with you. Please advise! Thanks!*


----------



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

*I got it.*

You are in. no problem. If you find yourself in my area you are welcome to come by and check out the area you will be setting up in.

2021 W. Commonwealth ave. unit J
Fullerton, CA. 92833
Just call first 714 526-7334 

Larry
www.abracadaver.com
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds awesome. I am putting it in my calender to be there right now. Count me in.

great Idea.


----------



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

*Update:*

The haunt store will be at the open house as well as Sinister Point. A couple more Vendors are planning to show, when they confirm I will post.

Larry Carr
www.abracadaver.com
[email protected]


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*It is coming up fast! Sounds like a lot of fun! I'm going to be all set and ready to go for the big day! *


----------



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

*Update:*

The haunt vendor list has grown and now includes some of the best haunt vendors
in So Cal including:

Abracadaver -10% discount on orders placed at show
Johnson Animatronics
Poison Props
The Haunt Store
Immortal Masks
1313 FX ( the owner is Tom Devlin from Syfy's Face-off show)

All swap meet spots are filled so there's going to be a lot of great things to see and lots of products and bargains to purchase for this year's haunt.

See you there,
Larry Carr
www.abracadaver.com
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

This is going to be preety cool. We will have slider recaps available if any Haunt monsters swing by.

see you there


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

This sounds like an awesome day. Too bad I'm too far away to join you guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

A big thank you to Larry of Abracadaver for putting on a great event and being so hospitable to the local haunt community. We had a great time meeting new people and look forward to next year.


----------



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who came out!


----------



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

*more pics*

View attachment 17420
more pictures


----------



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

here's another


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Picked up some great stuff*

This event was great, I posted pics of some of the stuff we picked up on our facebook. Check it out. Thanks again to Larry for setting this up.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.205295386160991.51913.150440638313133&l=a54290d3c7&type=1


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Have props -- Will travel? 

BRING IT TO OHIO SOMETIME!! *


----------



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

I would love to, Ohio has a ton of Haunters!

Larry


----------

